# Sneak Peak of The Hammer.



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

In action, with the optional tail

[youtube]-uy_c31HAzk[/youtube]

No tail...

[youtube]03l_ePhRMYs[/youtube]


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome! I almost expected to see a musky come up and whack that thing. Great action!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ill second the great action!


----------

